# Ups...die 954 läuft ja aus!



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2011)

Am Ende des Jahres ist es so weit, es wird Ernst und es führt kein weg
mehr an den neuen ( fast schon wieder alten Normen ) vorbei.

So oder so ähnlich haben wir heute in der runde gesessen. Jeder hat ein
gefährliches Halbwissen, jeder arbeitet mit einen anderen Tool zur Bewertung. 

Jetzt zur meine frage:

Was ist eigentlich das beste Tool, Sistema, das von Pilz, Siemens oder doch irgend ein anderes?
Wer führt den besten Kurs oder die beste Weiterbildung zu diesen Themen an?


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt zur meine frage:
> 
> Was ist eigentlich das beste Tool, Sistema, das von Pilz, Siemens oder doch irgend ein anderes?
> Wer führt den besten Kurs oder die beste Weiterbildung zu diesen Themen an?


 
Hallo RN,

ich kenne nur Sistema, das ist OK, nur gibt es Probleme mit Produktbibliotheken und Geschwindigkeit, wenn die Projekte größer werden.

Die beste Weiterbildung hättest Du bis vor Kurzem wahrscheinlich bei Jokab bekommen..., also jetzt hier im Forum.

Ich selbst habe mir bisher alles selbst, bzw. hier angeeignet.

Bin gespannt auf die Diskussion...:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt zur meine frage:
> 
> Was ist eigentlich das beste Tool, Sistema, das von Pilz, Siemens oder doch irgend ein anderes?
> Wer führt den besten Kurs oder die beste Weiterbildung zu diesen Themen an?



Jedes der Tools hat seine Vorzüge.

Pilz Pascal ist das übersichtlichste. Schön abgestimmt auf Pilz-Sicherheitstechnik und gut zu bedienen. Ist ist irgendwie ähnlich zur PnozMulti-Programmierung.

Das Siemens-Tool hat die Werte der Siemens-Bauteile drin. Ist somit - solange es keine Sistema-Bibliothek von Siemens gibt - gut um einfach an die Werte der Siemens-Bauteile zu gelangen.

Sistema ist das offizielle Standard-Tool. In der Zwischenzeit kann man gut damit arbeiten. Vorallem bekommst du von vielen Herstellern die passenden Bauteilbibliotheken dafür. Ausserdem findest du in vielen Unterlagen von Herstellern oder BG Beispiele für die Berechnung mit Sistema.


Fazit: Mit Sistema liegst du nach einer gewissen Einarbeitung sicher nicht falsch.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand mittlerweile die Pilz-Bibliothek unter Sistema am Laufen?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
  ich werde zu dem Thema Software nichts schreiben da ich nicht ganz neutral bin.
  Seminare kenne ich mich ein wenig aus, PILZ macht einiges hierzu unteranderem auch den zertifizierten Maschinensicherheitsexperte und auch was zur DIN EN ISO 13849-1. 
  Zu den Seminaren von ABB könnte ich sehr viel sagen, aber da ich nicht mehr bei denen beschäftigt bin, sollen es meine Nachfolger machen.
  Aber ich bin wie immer gerne bereit, wenn es meine Zeit zulässt euch hier und per PM zu unterstützen.  
  Hallo Tommi,
  bei mir läuft die Bibliothek wenn auch langsam.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2011)

@safty,
bei dir würde ich es mir wünschen, das du
etwas zu Kursen und Software schreibst. 
Bei deinen und bei Rainer Höhnle seinen
Beiträgen, habe ich diese nie als Werbung 
oder zu einseitig aufgefasst. Ich glaube wenn
du aufschreibst, wie der Stand der Dinge bei
deiner Firma jetzt ist, hilft das schon sehr weiter.


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

*Anwendungsbereich PAScal und Sistema*

Hallo,
wie immer meine Meinung!!!!
Also dann fang ich mal mit PAScal an zunächst man kann die Demoversion kostenlos laden.
Ich gehe jetzt erst mal auf den Anwendungsbereich der PAScal und Sistema ein.


 

1. Identifizieren der SF, kann nur der Konstrukteur bzw. das Team
2. Festlegen der Eigenschaften siehe 1.
3. Bestimmung der erforderliche PL also der PLr, hier kann man in beiden Software ein Dokumentation des Weges zum PLr eingeben bei PAScal kann man hier schon einen Anhang in Form einer Datei erstellen. Aber die Entscheidung trifft das Team!
4. Realisierung der SF, Identifizieren der SF siehe 1.
5. Ermittlung des Performance Levels PL unter Berücksichtigung:
- der Kategorie (siehe Abschnitt 6)
- der MTTFd (siehe Anhang C und D)
- der DC (siehe Anhang E)
- des CCF (siehe Anhang F)
- falls vorhanden: Software und Systematische Fehler
Bis zur Software kann man das mit beiden Software machen, hier kann man nach meiner Meinung mit der PAScal mehr und besser Dokumentieren da es auch hier viele stellen gibt bei denen man Anhänge erstellen kann, z.B. Datenblätter und Betriebsanleitung und Schaltungsbeispiele.
6. Verifikation, hier hilft die Software da alle Formeln hinterlegt sind
7. Validierung, auch hier Unterstützt die Software nur in bestimmten Bereichen
8. Alle SF analysiert, hier kann man in einem Projekt alle zugehörigen SF erstellen.

So dann geht es wieter mit der Struktur von PAScal


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2011)

Da Safety hier gerade das Ablaufdiagramm angehängt hat:

Von Pilz gibt es ganz tolle "Poster" zur MRL (Risikoanalyse, PLe, ...).
Damit wird das ganze sogar Programmieren klar 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

*Struktur PAScal*

Die Pascal arbeitet hier mit Teilsystemen wie man es aus der DIN EN 62061 kennt.



In den Teilsystemen die Einkanalig oder Zweikanalig sein können sind dann die Komponenten. Es gibt vier verschiedene Komponententypen.






So als nächstes gehen wir auf die Dateneingabe ein.


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

*Projektanlegen*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten ein Projekt zu erstellen Benutzergeführt oder frei über die Menü Anwahl, 
Projekt>Neu


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Anlegen einer Sicherheitsfunktion und ermitteln des PLr. Wir arbeiten bei diesem Beispiel mit der DIN EN ISO 13849-1, die Pascal kann auch DIN EN 62061.
Man kann den PLr direkt anwählen oder ermitteln über den eingefügten Risikographen. 









Auch kann sich eine Struktur Vorwählen die aber auch frei eingeben werden kann





Wenn man eine vordefinierte Struktur wählt Sensor-Eingang-Logik-Ausgang-Aktor sieht es dann so aus.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (15 Oktober 2011)

Ich nutze nur Sistema und zur Datengewinnung das Siemens Safety tool.

Siemens: nur online verwendbar --> damit für mich k.o.-Kriterium nicht erfüllt, da ich oft an der Maschine offline bin. Hab ich mich also nicht im Detail damit beschäftigt. 

Sistema: hat seine Schwachstellen, ist aber für mich im Alltagsbetrieb brauchbar. Man kann, wenn man seine Sicherheitstechnik halbwegs standardisiert hat, schnell mit Copy&Paste neue Projekte zu 90% zusammenkopieren.

Schwachstellen:


großes Manko: die Software verwaltet die im Projekt verwendeten Sicherheitsbauteile und deren NOP nicht gescheit. Bei mir kommt ein Schütz teils in 4 oder 6 Sifu vor. Man kann aber für das gleiche Bauteil in jeder Sifu völlig andere NOP, Diagnosemaßnahme etc. eintragen, da es eben keine Querverbindung zwischen den identischen Bauteilen in verschiedenen Sifu gibt. Wenn man was ändern muss, muss man das zu Fuß in allen Sifu tun.
 neigt zu teils zu nicht nachvollziehbaren Abstürzen, legt allerdings Sicherungskopien an
kann nur 2 Kanäle berechnen (in der Praxis käme bei uns oft ein 3. Kanal der SPS hinzu)
schlechte Bildschirmdarstellung auf dem 1024 x 768 Laptop, da einige Frames starr sind und damit tatsächlich benötigte Frames viel zu kleine Restbereiche des Bildschirms einnehmen.
es gibt zwar eine Unterstützung Netzbasierter Bibliotheken, dies aber nur nach Installation eines Servers etc. woran sowohl der Kleinunternehmen als auch der Mitarbeiter im Großunternehmen scheitert. Wieso extra "Bibliotheken" und keine Datensätze für übliche Datenbanksysteme verwendet werden bleibt mit schleierhaft.
Problem ist bei allen Tools die bislang völlig offene Frage, ob es in 5, 10 oder 15 Jahren noch verfügbar sein wird, und die Dateien dann noch geöffnet werden können. Kann man nur raten, die vollständigen Berichte als tif, notfalls pdf abzuspeichen.


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

So dann wählen wir in der Komponenten Bibliohtek von PILZ eine Komponente hier z.B. einen Sensor mit PLe und Kategorie 4 festem PFH Wert. 



Diese fügen wir per drag and drop in die Struktur beim Sensor ein.



In diesem Beispiel verwenden wie ein PNOZmulti m1p mit den Entsprechenden Komponenten sieht dann nach dem Laden der Komponenten so aus. Beim einfügen des Eingangs und des Ausgangs werden wir noch nach der Struktur und der verwendetet Version gefragt.
Bisher alles drag and drop
Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das wir einen Antriebsmotor mit STO über zwei Schütze anhalten wollen. Dazu müssen wir jetzt mit der rechten Maus auf das Teilsystem Aktor klicken und klicken auf Architektur ändern. Dadurch machen wir aus der Einkanaligen Architektur eine Zweikanalige. 



Jetzt müssen noch die Aktoren mit Leben füllen. Da es sich um Schütze handelt also um verschleißbehaftete Bauteile brauchen wir den B10d Wert und müssen um einen entsprechenden DC zu erreichen einen Rückführkreis auf bauen. Jetzt kann man sich sehr einfach eine eigene Komponente anlegen. 








So nun kommt die CCF Bewertung:



Und dann hätten wir auch schon die erste SF angelegt


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

*Report*

Nun erstellen wir einen Report zur ausführlichen Dokumentation des ganzen  bei diesem Beispiel für eine SF sind es schon 8 Seiten. Auch sieht man das PAScal das Ganze auch Graphisch darstellt aber noch viel mehr. Ich Hänge das ganze mal an. 






So jetzt könnt Ihr gerne Fragen stellen.


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2011)

Bei Sistema gibt es *keine* Möglichkeit, eine Begründung für die
Wahl des PLr einzugeben.

Das ist ein Pluspunkt für Pascal.

Ich finde das wichtig, habe mit Sistema schon drüber gesprochen, soll kommen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
auch die Automatsicher Erstellung eines Blockdiagrammes ist eine schöne Sache.


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Problem ist bei allen Tools die bislang völlig offene Frage, ob es in 5, 10 oder 15 Jahren noch verfügbar sein wird, und die Dateien dann noch geöffnet werden können. Kann man nur raten, die vollständigen Berichte als tif, notfalls pdf abzuspeichen.




Hallo andreas ist doch nicht wichtig ob man es mit der Software nochmal öffnen kann die Doku. ist wichitg und die muss entsprechende lange aufgehoben werden.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bei Sistema gibt es *keine* Möglichkeit, eine Begründung für die
> Wahl des PLr einzugeben.
> 
> Das ist ein Pluspunkt für Pascal.
> ...



Welcher PL erforderlich ist, muss sich aus der Gefährungs- / Risikoanalyse ergeben. Die Risiken musst du ja genauso dokumentieren. Insofern ist die Sistema ja auch nur ein geringer Bestandteil des ganzen Prozedere. Wenn du hier eine Komplettlösung willst, dann schau dir mal Safeexpert an.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Welcher PL erforderlich ist, muss sich aus der Gefährungs- / Risikoanalyse ergeben. Die Risiken musst du ja genauso dokumentieren. Insofern ist die Sistema ja auch nur ein geringer Bestandteil des ganzen Prozedere. Wenn du hier eine Komplettlösung willst, dann schau dir mal Safeexpert an.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Kennst du das Dieter und kannst dazu etwas berichten?
Wenn hier jemand erfahrung mit dem Siemens-Tool hat,
Kann ja auch mal ein paar Worte dazu verlieren. 

Vielen Dank noch an den anderen Dieter, das war ja ein nützlicher 
Bericht :s12:


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hier nochmal ein Video von einem Kollegen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLH_G8XoVjE


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Und hier was über Safeexpert
http://www.ibf.at/demomovie.html


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2011)

Ob man zur Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 eine Software benötigt ist reine Geschmacksache. Ich kenne viele die machen das mit Excel und Word und so weiter. 
  Es gibt aber auch noch eine Software von Weka:
http://www.weka.de/produktsicherheit/6588-Praxissoftware-Maschinenrichtlinie.html


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2011)

Safeexpert ist sicherlich ein tolles Tool. Speziell wenn du die Komplettversion (inkl. Normen) anschaust. Eines der Hauptthemen bei CE-Kennzeichnung und Maschinenrichtlinie ist ja die Normenrecherche. Hier kann dir Safeexpert wohl auch einiges abnehmen.
Da wir aber nicht zu viele verschiedene Arten von Anlagen bauen und zudem Erbauer und Betreiber unserer Anlagen sind, reicht uns bislang auch eine entsprechende Exceltabelle.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (16 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Welcher PL erforderlich ist, muss sich aus der Gefährungs- / Risikoanalyse ergeben. Die Risiken musst du ja genauso dokumentieren. Insofern ist die Sistema ja auch nur ein geringer Bestandteil des ganzen Prozedere. Wenn du hier eine Komplettlösung willst, dann schau dir mal Safeexpert an.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter (Blockmove),

ich kenne Safexpert.

Dort gibt es einen Risikographen von 1-10, und es auch keine Möglichkeit, die Begründung für irgendeine Auswahl einzugeben, zumindest nicht in dem Windows-Fenster, wo man sich durch den Risikographen klickt.
Man kann auch in Safexpert bereits den PLr bestimmen, aber auch ohne Begründungsfeld.

Man kann die Begründung sicherlich irgendwo anders dokumentieren, aber nicht direkt im Risikographen. 

Mir fehlt diese Funktion, sowohl in Safexpert als auch in Sistema.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (16 Oktober 2011)

*Seminare bei PILZ*

So da ist ja noch eine Frage offen:
  Seminare, man muss den Zusammenhang des ganzen verstehen die elektrische Konstruktion ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen und man kann nicht alles richten mit der Elektrik. Wenn auch viele  so denken, ein Konzept beginnt viel früher. 
  PILZ macht hier einiges ich habe im letzten halben Jahr auch einiges gesehen und mitgemacht hat auch mir noch viel gebracht.  Seht euch im Anhang den Schulungsplan an.
  Zu meinem vorigen Arbeitgeber gibt es glaube ich auch einen Seminarflyer für 2012.


----------



## hapr (16 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Darstellung der Arbeitsweise von der Software. Jetzt muss ich mir das ganze nur nochmal in Ruhe reintun.

Bei mir in der Geräteentwicklung hilft Sistema (und wahrscheinlich auch die anderen Software Pakete) nicht. Anhand der Fehlerraten oder Ausfallraten (FIT, MTBF oder MTTFd) muss ich die Elektronikbauteile zu Fuß in den entsprechenden Kanälen bewerten und für das gesamte Gerät dann einen MTTFd Wert bestimmen. Hier ist Excel mit einer Arbeitsvorlage und einer Sammlung von entsprechenden Werten zurzeit der gangbare Weg.

Bis dann
Harald.


----------



## jora (17 Oktober 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Ich nutze nur Sistema und zur Datengewinnung das Siemens Safety tool.
> 
> Siemens: nur online verwendbar --> damit für mich k.o.-Kriterium nicht erfüllt, da ich oft an der Maschine offline bin. Hab ich mich also nicht im Detail damit beschäftigt.
> 
> ...




 Guten Morgen,

also ich stimme dir bei dem Siemens-Tool voll und ganz zu. Schön ist jedoch, das man mit Siemens (wie PAScal) auch nach der DIN EN 62061 rechnen kann. Sistema verwende ich nicht so gerne, da die Darstellung der Berichte eine Kenntnis der Denkweise des Programms erfordert.

Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich die nicht-Standard-Systeme leicht nachbilden kann? Ich dachte das man, sobald man sich von den "vorgeschlagenen" Sturkturen entfernt, die Berechnung nach einem statistischen Model durchführen muss und wer will das schon?
Andererseit wäre es als Abbild der Realität sinnvoller, vlt könnte da die BG, Siemens oder Pilz nachziehen, wäre ein echter Marktvorteil!


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (20 Oktober 2011)

hapr schrieb:


> Hier ist Excel mit einer Arbeitsvorlage und einer Sammlung von entsprechenden Werten zurzeit der gangbare Weg.


 
Hallo Harald,

ich habe mir auch für Sistema Excel-"Hilfsprogramme" erstellt, z.B. um nach einer Woche noch nachzuvollziehen zu können, wie ich auf den
 nop-Wert gekommen bin.
Aber Sistema hilft schon, nur ist es, wie hier im Forum schon häufig festgestellt wurde, nur ein für eine bestimmte Anwendung konfigurierter "Taschenrechner" .

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hapr (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

wenn ich Eletromechanik (also B10d Werte) mit berücksichtigen muss, dann trage ich sie in ein entsprechendes Kommentarfeld bei Sistema ein. Klar, die Berechnung des entsprechenden MTTFd Wertes mache ich über eine Excel Tabelle.

Ansonsten finde ich Sistema auch in Ordnung. Bei den anderen Programmen fehlt mir einfach jede Erfahrung.

So nebenbei: Es war für mich heute mal wieder interessant, wie bei einer Zertifizierung die Einstufung in ein Performance Level gelaufen ist. Wo bei einer vorherigen Zertifizierung eine Herabstufung auf PL d gemacht wurde, war es diesmal möglich, auf PL e herauf zu stufen. Da zeigen sich wieder einige Schwachstellen in der EN ISO 13849-1.

Soweit für heute. Bis Sonntag zur Essenszeit? ;-)
Harald.


----------



## Safety (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
  die Risikoeinschätzung nach der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A ist sehr grob und man kann hier verschiedener Meinung sein. Diese Einschätzung steht im Informativenteil der Norm und man kann durchaus auch andere Methoden verwenden. 
  Und wieso machst Du die MTTFd Berechnung mit Excel wenn Du eh die Sistema verwendest?


----------



## Tommi (21 Oktober 2011)

hapr schrieb:


> Soweit für heute. Bis Sonntag zur Essenszeit? ;-)
> Harald.


 
Hallo Harald,

spätestens bis Sonntag Mittag! :s12:

Zitat von Safety:


> Und wieso machst Du die MTTFd Berechnung mit Excel wenn Du eh die Sistema verwendest?


 
Also ich berechne den nop immer mit Safexpert.

Da die Werte 

-Tage pro Jahr
-Stunden pro Tag
-Zykluszeit

aber nirgendwo gespeichert werden,
habe ich ein EXCEL-Programm erstellt , um das zurückrechnen zu können.
Dadurch sehe ich z.B. nach ein paar Wochen noch, ob ich die 
Anlage für Dreischicht (24h) - oder Zweischicht (16h) ausgelegt habe.

Das speichert Sistema nämlich nicht.

Ich könnte mir das natürlich irgendwo anders aufschreiben oder man kann von mir erwarten, daß ich das behalte, aber das muss doch eigentlich Sistema leisten, oder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hapr (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Safety,


> Und wieso machst Du die MTTFd Berechnung mit Excel wenn Du eh die Sistema verwendest?


Ich bin in der Geräteentwicklung. Für die gesamten elektronischen Bauteile muss ich die MTTFd Werte zusammenfügen, um für das Gerät einen gesamten MTTFd Wert zu erhalten. Für die Elektronik kann ich auch einen DC Wert über die FMEDA bilden. In Sistema gebe ich dann nur die ermittelten Daten für das Gerät ein (Bibliothek), damit sie bei Bedarf verwendet werden können. Für den Zertifizierungsvorgang brauche ich Sistema nicht.

Gruß
Harald.


----------



## Tommi (23 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich fühle mich eigentlich (auch Dank des Forums) ganz gut gewappnet für den 01.01.2012.
Jetzt muss ich das nur noch mit den Kollegen kommunizieren.
Ich denke, bei uns wird nicht jeder Einzelne Sistema machen, sondern
nur bestimmte Leute.

Dann soll das wohl, wie viele Dinge in der Vergangenheit auch, irgendwie laufen, in einem Jahr spricht da kein Mensch mehr von. 

Hoffentlich kommt es nicht mal zu einem Unfall und ein Sachverständiger
mit dem Know-How von "Safety" nimmt mir meine Sistema Modellierung auseinander und zerreißt sie in der Luft. 
Aber ich denke, dieser Fall ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Wie wollt ihr das denn, insbesondere in Kleinbetrieben, machen?
Selbst oder mit Hilfe von Dienstleistern?

Gruß und schönen Sonntag.
Tommi


----------



## hapr (23 Oktober 2011)

Moin,



> als ich fühle mich eigentlich (auch Dank des Forums) ganz gut gewappnet für den 01.01.2012.


[Erbsenzählermodus]
Wer im November 2009 für Neuentwicklungen nicht die EN ISO 13849 nicht benutzt hat, der hat sowieso schon einiges verpennt oder verdrängt. Mit der Verlängerung war es nur ein Aufschieben. Nach meiner Ansicht war das dann nur die Freigabe für laufende Zertifizierungen.
[/Erbsenzählermodus]
Es wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel nach dem Datum ändern. Einige haben auf die neue Norm umgeschwenkt und andere wird es überaschend bei einer Baumusterprüfung erwischen.

Harald.


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2011)

hapr schrieb:


> Wer im November 2009 für Neuentwicklungen nicht die EN ISO 13849 nicht benutzt hat, der hat sowieso schon einiges verpennt oder verdrängt.


 
Hallo Harald,

ich kann mich noch gut an den Dezember 2009 erinnern. Meine Kollegen
und ich hatten nichts verdrängt oder verpennt.

Wir waren gut vorbereitet!!!

Und dann kam auf einmal die Nachricht, daß die 954 weiterläuft. 

Und dann wollten die Maschinenlieferanten auf einmal extra Geld, wenn sie 13849 machen sollten. 

Und unser Einkauf wollte das Geld nicht bezahlen, zwischenzeitlich kam auch mal das Gerücht auf, die Maschinenrichtlinie wäre abgeschafft...

Und das alles vor dem Hintergrund von massiven Kosteneinsparungen...

Und dann haben wir für unsere eigenen Maschinen auch erstmal längere Zeit nichts, bzw. 954 weiter gemacht, um jetzt den nächsten Versuch zu starten.

Leider haben wir auch keinen diesbezüglich zu begründenden Unfall gehabt, eigentlich schade. 

Mal sehen, was kommt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Leider haben wir auch keinen diesbezüglich zu begründenden Unfall gehabt, eigentlich schade.



Sei doch froh das nichts passiert ist, es ist sehr unangenehm wenn etwas 
passiert und erst recht wenn man bei etwas mitgewirkt hat wo jemand zu
schaden gekommen ist, sei es Aktiv oder auch Passiv.


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2011)

bin ich auch, sollte satirisch sein. deshalb der hier 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

ja bei uns gab es auch so einen "Einbruch" nach dem Bekanntwerden der Verlängerung der Übergangsfrist. Wir haben dann geschaut, dass wir unsere Sicherheitslösungen standardisierten. Das ist wie ich meine der Kernpunkt, wenn man sich Aufwand ersparen will. Zumindest im Sondermaschinenbau sage ich: lieber baue ich standardmäßig bereits intern redundante, zertifizierte Sicherheitsrelais ein als lange rumzurechnen, ob ggf. auch ein normales Schütz gehen würde. Rundtische/Schiebetische mit Handeinlegen generell Umrichter mit SST1/STO, auch für Pneumatik und Hydraulik  haben wir wenige Standardlösungen. Das "Rechnen mit Sistema" geht dann innerhalb von 15 min bei einer einfacheren Maschine (2 Umrichter+ Pneumatik), bei komplexen Anlagen muss man schauen dass man sie bereits srteuerungtechnisch  sauber segmentiert. Z.B. in einer großen Montageanlage mit ca. 30 Stationen die wir gerade bauen, hängen je 2-3 benachbarte Stationen in einem Sicherheitsbereich mit redundanten Hydraulik- und Pneumatikzuschaltventilen. Was dahinter kommt interessiert mich nur in Einzelfällen wie Absinken schwerer Massen oder Nachlauf bei bestimmten Antrieben. Dazu Sinamics mit SST1/STO für die Umrichter und über die Getriebeübersetzung auf <10mm/s begrenzte Trapezspindeltriebe zur Einstellung beim Rüsten.
Dann kann ich viewl mit Copy&Paste machen und muss mich im Detail nur
um einige wenige Sonderfälle kümmern wie Stationen mit Lichtvorhängen, die einen höheren PLr haben.

Zum Thema Unfallvermeidung mit 13849-1 habe ich eine klare Meinung: Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen / falscher praxisfremder Ansatz. Wenn man sich egal welche Unfallstatistik anschaut, haben Unfälle durch Maschinen bei und einen Anteil <5%

Von denen wiederum durch Bauteilversagen wegen mangelnder Zuverlässigkeit bei uns eine Größenordnung deutlich unter 1% = insgesamt im Promillebereich.   Die meisten Maschinenunfälle oder Beinaheunfälle gingen auf Manipulation, nicht saubere Ausführung der Kategorien, systematische Konstruktions-,  Montage- oder Programmierfehler,  nachträgliche "Optimierung"  des Betreibers, aber auch ergonomische Mängel besonders in Beztug auf das Umrüsten schwerer Werkzeuge zurück.  Auch nach längerem  Nachdenken fällt mir nur ein Fall auf, wo keine Ursache gefunden wurde und ggf. ein zufälliges Versagen vorlag, das bei >2000 Maschinen im Feld.
eine Zuverlässigkeit auszurechnen. 
Aber es ist Fakt, dass in den Normgremien eben vorwiegend Leute sitzen, die eine völlig andere Denke haben....


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> die meisten Maschinenunfälle oder Beinaheunfälle gingen auf Manipulation, nicht saubere Ausführung der Kategorien, systematische Konstruktions-, Montage- oder Programmierfehler, nachträgliche "Optimierung" des Betreibers, aber auch ergonomische Mängel besonders in Beztug auf das Umrüsten schwerer Werkzeuge zurück.
> Aber es ist Fakt, dass in den Normgremien eben vorwiegend Leute sitzen, die eine völlig andere Denke haben....


 
das ist so!

Aber wie Du schon sagst, Sistema mit Augenmaß benutzen und hoffen,
daß man nichts wichtiges übersieht, steuerungstechnisch und Sonstiges!

Sowohl in der Planung, als auch bei der Abnahme.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe meine Meinung zu der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 schon oft kundgetan, der Basisparameter ist und bleibt, bei dem vereinfachten Ansatz nach 4.5.4, die Kategorie.  Umsetzen der Anforderungen Kategorie ist schon ¾ der Norm!  Das rechnen muss man machen aber es ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil. MTTFd und B10d sind Wahrscheinlichkeit Werte die nichts aber auch gar nichts mit einer Garantierten Lebensdauer zu tun haben. CCF und DC sind weitere wichtige Parameter. Aber auch das ist eigentlich nichts neues, wenn man die 954-1 richtig angewendet hat dann ist das alles jetzt auch handhabbar. Zu CCF mir sind mal auf einen Schlag durch Verschmutzung die Ausgelöst wurde durch Überhitzung  6 Hydraulik Ventil auf einmal hängen geblieben und das bei einer großen Maschine, bei der Tonnen bewegt wurden.  Ausfälle von Steuerungen aus der Realität von mir selbst gefunden. 
Magnetschalter die einen Kanalüberbrückt hatten und in Reihe. Der Bediener hat immer vor dem Reset die letzte Tür in der Reihe nochmal kurz geöffnet dann konnte er weiter machen.  Verriegelungsschalter in Kategorie 1 Kabel unsauber verlegt Hebeeisen fällt auf Kabel Maschine läuft ohne Tür. Begehbarer Bereich Resettaster im Bedienpult war durch häufiges Betätigen defekt Tür zugefallen Energie auf Maschine. Vertikalachse die tonnen bewegt und Bediener mit dem kompletten Körper unter die Last kommen, Bedien und  Sicherheitskonzept 0. Verklebte Schütze ohne Ende, meist erkennt aber der Bediener ohh dat Dingen läuft ja noch und lässt die Finger weg.
Gerade im Pneumatik und Hydraulikbereich wurde die 954-1 nie wirklich umgesetzt, hier finde ich ständig Sicherheitsfunktionen die versagen da es keine SF sind. 
Ich kann aus meiner Täglichen Praxis berichten das es gerade bei Bauart 2 Schalter immer wieder Gefährliche Ausfälle gibt also versagen der Steuerung. Vorkurzem wieder Live erlebt, Fehlerausschluss wo keiner möglich ist und schon ist es passiert. Anwendung der Kategorie 3 und entsprechende DC und schon ist die Tür sicher oder man nimmt gleich was anderes. 
Auch fehlende Risikobeurteilungen, Geldsparen am falschen Platz, z.B. keine Sonderbetriebsart die aber nötig wäre, keine trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen bei Ketten oder Walzeneinzügen, ist ja noch nie was passiert. Kein Konzept zur Instandhaltung ‚ Ventile im Gefahrenbereich der IHler muss ja manipulieren usw. das führ sehr oft zu Unfällen. 
Ich habe schon einige Unfälle mitterlebt, teilweise sehr schwere, kommt aus meiner früheren Beruflichen Tätigkeit, die Maschinenbauer bekommt sehr oft gar nichts mit. 
Hersteller wie Andreas die sowas erkennen und auch Risiken mindern, haben oft sehr wenige Unfälle weil das ganze durchdacht und auch wenn mal was passiert reagiert wird. Aber es gibt noch viel zu tun im Maschinenbau und in der Industrie.


----------



## hapr (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
die EN 954 war für mich nie ein Thema. Mein erster Einstieg war gleich die EN ISO 13849. Aber soweit ich es mit gekriegt habe, stammte der größte Teil sowieso aus der EN 954. Es sind dann nur noch Berechnungen für PL dazugekommen.

Nach meiner Kenntnis sollte die Verlängerung der EN 954 nur zum weiteren Vertrieb bereits geprüfter Maschinen sein. Neuentwicklungen sollten eigentlich schon nach EN ISO 13849 erfolgen. Aber, wie immer bei den Normen: Auslegungssache.

Harald.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 Oktober 2011)

die CCF machen einem ja selten wirklich Probleme, können aber schon zu recht unerwarteten Ergebnissen führen. Ich hatte z.B. mal eine Reklamation "Maschine läuft kurzzeitig an, wenn man Nothalt drückt" -> Ursache war letzlich dass zu viel induktive Last abgeschaltet wurde, so dass bestimmte Ventile durch die Rückspeisung wieder angezogen wurden: Da kannst Du vorher x-fach redundant abschalten, nützt nix... Andreas


----------



## Tommi (25 Oktober 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Aber es gibt noch viel zu tun im Maschinenbau und in der Industrie.


 
Hallo Dieter,

wer hier im Forum schreibt gehört mit zur (positiven) Spitze des diesbezüglichen Eisbergs.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 Oktober 2011)

...hab mal ein bischen im Internet rumgesucht, seltsamerweise gibt es scheinbar kaum irgendwelche Foren, die das Thema Maschinensicherheit wie hier auf einer Diskussionsebene zwischen den Usern behandeln, wenn dann findet man allenfalls auf Seiten von Unternehmen oder Behörden nach dem Prinzip, dass man Fragen stellen kann und irgend ein Experte antwortet. Und da dieser Zweig des Forums ja auch nicht sooo überlaufen ist, zeigt das schon mal den Stellenwert in der Wirtschaft...


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Gerade im Pneumatik und Hydraulikbereich wurde die 954-1 nie wirklich umgesetzt, hier finde ich ständig Sicherheitsfunktionen die versagen da es keine SF sind.



Mit der Pneumatik muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Um eine Pneumatik sicher zu gestalten musst du schon ganz schön Aufwand treiben. Besonders wenn noch hängende Lasten, Spanneinrichtungen (Sperrmittelstellungsventile) oder dergleichen ins Spiel kommen. Hier wurde in der Vergangenheit manches relativ locker betrachtet.

Gruß
Dieter

PS: Heute lag die neue Pilz Kundenzeitschrift auf dem Schreibtisch ... Jetzt hat Safety auch ein Gesicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> PS: Heute lag die neue Pilz Kundenzeitschrift auf dem Schreibtisch ... Jetzt hat Safety auch ein Gesicht



Jau das habe ich auch gesehen, der andere Dieter im Kommunionsanzug


----------



## Tommi (25 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> PS: Heute lag die neue Pilz Kundenzeitschrift auf dem Schreibtisch ... Jetzt hat Safety auch ein Gesicht


 
er ist auf dem Photo von einem feinen Mann nicht zu unterscheiden...


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> er ist auf dem Photo von einem feinen Mann nicht zu unterscheiden...



In der heutigen Zeit ist das nicht mehr sooo leicht.
Ein Mann im Rollkragenpulli hat mit seinen Visionen die Welt verändert und Menschen im Anzug oder Businesskostüm stürzen uns in Chaos 
Deshalb messe ich Menschen lieber an ihrem Wirken und da ist Safety hier im Forum schon ein Feiner 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
naja, der liebe Gott hat mich nicht unbedingt mit Schönheit gesegnet, ich hab gleich gesagt lasst das Bild weg sonst verschrecken wir die Kunden noch. Anzug trage ich berufsbedingt fast jeden Tag, nur bei IB Unterstützung  und ähnlichem sehe ich anders aus, zu mindestens die Kleidung.
Schön das man so Freunde hat!?


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Oktober 2011)

ist da das Bild gemeint?

http://www.pilz.de/imperia/md/conte...d_Automation_DE_1_2011-07.pdf?redirected=true


----------



## Tommi (27 Oktober 2011)

Also die Krawatte als "Schmuck" von Männern hält sich schon ziemlich lange (> 100 Jahre, oder?). Und ich finde das gut!!

Aber das ist hier nicht Thema, oder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (28 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Oberchefe,
nein in dieser Zeitung ist kein Bild von mir.


----------



## Safety (28 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
der Artikel auf Seite 5 Normenkonform verpacken ist auch von mir.


----------



## Tommi (28 Oktober 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Artikel auf Seite 5 Normenkonform verpacken ist auch von mir.


 
Hallo Dieter,

jetzt, wo man es liest, ... es ist Deine Handschrift! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> jetzt, wo man es liest, ... es ist Deine Handschrift! :s12:
> 
> ...



Ausserdem steht ganz oben auf der Seite:
"The spirit of safety" 
Damit ist doch alles gesagt

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Profilator (7 November 2011)

Ja das Problem ist einfach das allseits (wenn überhaupt) vorhandene Halbwissen.

Also ich hab mich jetzt schon viel mit der Thematik befasst, aber da ist noch 
vieles im "Halbdunkel"

Zu den Tools, die werden toll angepriesen, aber die helfen lediglich bei Teil-
aufgaben aus dem ganzen Prozeß 13849-1/2, letztlich muß man diesen gesamten
Prozeß erstmal verstehen u. durchschauen.
Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht damit getan, mal ein bisschen im "Tool" herumzuklicken
- und hups, alles fertig!

Aber zur konkreten Frage: Sistema scheint mir ein "Quasi"-Standard zu sein, wird 
oft drauf verwiesen (VDMA-Schulungen ..). Das zu benutzen scheint mir sinnvoll,
auch unter dem Blickpunkt der Rechtssicherheit.


----------



## Safety (7 November 2011)

Hallo,
jedem der hier mitliest oder sich beteiligt ist klar das weder PAScal noch Sistema die Norm darstellen.  
Wenn Du mal in den Themen liest, dann wirst Du Aussagen wie Sistema ist nichts weiter als ein Taschenrechner, und auch Erklärungen welche Anforderungen eine Kategorie erfüllen muss finden.


----------



## Tommi (2 Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr zusammen.

Soviel ich weiß, ist die Norm jetzt ausgelaufen, oder?
Oder hat das jemand in der Sylvesternacht noch rückgängig gemacht?  :sm24:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 Januar 2012)

nö, sollte aber mittlerweile Jeder in die Reihe bekommen haben, Zeit genug war ja.  Über den Sinn und Unsinn dieser Norm sollte man weiter streiten, die erste Überarbeitung ist ja auch schon in Arbeit... Andreas


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
wie schon geschrieben, ist jetzt die EN ISO 13849-1 oder die EN 62061 zur Risikominderung durch Funktionale Sicherheit anzuwenden.
Es wird wie bei allen Normen Anwendungsfälle geben die man nicht genau danach abdecken kann.
Die EN ISO 13849-1 erleichtert die Anwendung der Funktionalen Sicherheit sehr, da es vorgegebene Architekturen und dazu vergebene Maßnahmen gibt. Eine Sicherheitsfunktion in Verbindung mit einem Sicherheitskonzeptes ist mehr als ein paar Daten in ein Software eingeben.
Man kann auch von Normen abweichen muss sich dann aber eben sehr viel mehr Gedanken machen wie er ein entsprechendes Maß zur Risikominderung erreicht und genau aus diesem Grund hat man die vereinfachten Ansätze dieser Norm entwickelt.


----------



## stevanver (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo erstmal und ein frohes neues !!
Habe mal eine Frage zur Risikoanalyse. Undzwar haben wir alte vordrucke aus 2011 in denen auf dei Norm 14121 verwiesen wird jetzt habe ich aber gelesen das seit 2010 die 14121 mit der 12100 zusammengefasst wurde zur 12100:2010. Wird diese Norm nun zur Risikoanalyse angewandt? 

Mfg Stevanver


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
in der DIN EN ISO 12100 wurden die DIN EN ISO 12100-1 und 12100-2 und die DIN EN ISO 14121-1 zusammengefasst, lese bitte dazu das Amtsblatt.


----------



## hapr (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

So steht es in der Norm DIN EN ISO 12100:2011-03:


> Der Anwendungsbeginn dieser Norm ist 2011-03-01.
> Daneben dürfen DIN EN ISO 12100-1:2004-04, DIN EN ISO 12100-1/A1:2009-10, DIN EN ISO 12100-2:2004-04, DIN EN ISO 12100-2/A1:2009-10 und DIN EN ISO 14121-1:2007-12 noch bis 2013-11-01 angewendet werden.


Also kannst Du nach der neuen Norm verfahren. Darfst aber auch noch nach den alten Normen vorgehen.

Harald.


----------



## stevanver (6 Januar 2012)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten dann bin ich ja noch auf der sicheren Seite mit 14121!!
Vorlaüfig auf jeden fall!!


----------



## Safety (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
um hier immer auf dem Laufenden zu sein muss man das Amtsblatt  C338 kennen, hier ist immer eingetragen welche Normen Aktuell sind.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2011:338:0001:0055:DE:PDF


----------



## bludie (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
bei mir hat Safety´s Link nicht so ohne weiteres funktioniert. Ich habe es hier gefunden. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2011:338:FULL:DE:PDF
Mfg
bludie


----------



## bludie (6 Januar 2012)

bludie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei mir hat Safety´s Link nicht so ohne weiteres funktioniert. Ich habe es hier gefunden. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2011:338:FULL:DE:PDF
> Mfg
> bludie


Also tut mir leid, aber scheint auch nicht zu funtionieren.


----------



## Safety (6 Januar 2012)

Na dann eben so!


----------

